# Teichaufgabe



## herten04 (25. Aug. 2021)

Auf Grund einer Erkrankung(COPD)gebe ich meinen Teich auf.Ich verschenke die Fische (ca 15)samt Filter und Pumpen.(UVC u.s.w)
Leider geht es nicht mehr,
Die kleinste Anstrenung verursacht Atemprobleme und meine Frau kommt mit  dem Teich nicht  klar.
Standort ist Herten-Westerholt(45701)

Gruß

Helmut


----------



## troll20 (25. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Helmut, das tut mir leid.
Ich hoffe du findest für die kleinen ein ansprechendes neues Zuhause.
Und auch dir und deinen lieben alles gute.

Wenn möglich würde ich an deiner Stelle so viele Bilder wie möglich machen.
Dann findet sich bestimmt der ein oder andere Interessent.


----------



## krallowa (25. Aug. 2021)

Hallo, komme ganz aus der Nähe (Castrop-Rauxel) und könnte noch 2-3 Fische aufnehmen.
Schreib mich an wenn du Hilfe benötigst.

MfG
Ralf

Ps.
So könntest du die Fische auch noch mal besuchen, wenn du sie wiedersehen möchtest.


----------



## herten04 (25. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Ralf.

Wenn Du Zeit hast kannst Du am Wocheende 

 die Fische anschauen. 

Mfg

Helmut


----------



## herten04 (9. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Ralf.

Fische sind alle gut untergekommen.

Danke für Deine Bemühungen.

Gruß
Helmut


----------

